# Grafikkarte für ca 250€



## D69 (28. Oktober 2006)

*Grafikkarte für ca 250€*

Dachte an eine ATI X1900XT. Aber darüber liest man wenig im Netz. Auch im Heft findet man kam was, da wird mehr über die NVidea 7900GT gesprochen? Was könnt ihr empfelen?


----------



## HooKjt (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*

gto von madnoxx 270€ 100% gleich mit der gtx   

oder x1900xt 512mb 270€ bessere bq aber auch bissle lauter


----------



## D69 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				HooKjt am 28.10.2006 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> gto von madnoxx 270€ 100% gleich mit der gtx
> 
> oder x1900xt 512mb 270€ bessere bq aber auch bissle lauter




Also doch lieber Nvidea?


----------



## UrmelMT (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				D69 am 28.10.2006 01:31 schrieb:
			
		

> HooKjt am 28.10.2006 01:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du z.B. Oblivion mit HDRR+FSAA spielen willst eine x1900xt wenn du es leise willst und du auf BQ keinen allzu großen Wert legst eine 7900gto.
http://www.hardware-infos.com/grafikkarten_charts.php


----------



## D69 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				UrmelMT am 28.10.2006 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> D69 am 28.10.2006 01:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kanst du mir mal die Abkürzungen Erkären. Ich zocke dan mehr 3D Shoter


----------



## UrmelMT (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				D69 am 28.10.2006 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> UrmelMT am 28.10.2006 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HDRR=High-Dynamic-Rage-Rendering (FarCry macht davon gebrauch und fast alle neueren Spiele einschließlich 3D Shooter)
FSAA=Kantenklättung


----------



## Elfmeter-killer (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				UrmelMT am 28.10.2006 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> D69 am 28.10.2006 10:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hol dir doch die neue X1950xt,die ist besser als die x1900xtx und auch besser als nvidia 7900gtx und die kostet sogar nur 250€


----------



## D69 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



> Hol dir doch die neue X1950xt,die ist besser als die x1900xtx und auch besser als nvidia 7900gtx und die kostet sogar nur 250€



Komisch bei Idealo fangen die x1900xtx erst bei 400€ an


----------



## UrmelMT (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				D69 am 28.10.2006 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hol dir doch die neue X1950xt,die ist besser als die x1900xtx und auch besser als nvidia 7900gtx und die kostet sogar nur 250€
> 
> 
> 
> Komisch bei Idealo fangen die x1900xtx erst bei 400€ an


Kommt darauf an wo man einkauft ich kenne die Firma Idealo überhaupt nicht
http://www.geizhals.net/eu/a223951.html
http://www.geizhals.net/eu/a223950.html


----------



## ich98 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				Elfmeter-killer am 28.10.2006 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hol dir doch die neue X1950xt,die ist besser als die x1900xtx und auch besser als nvidia 7900gtx und die kostet sogar nur 250€



wo kostet die nur 250€


----------



## UrmelMT (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				ich98 am 28.10.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Elfmeter-killer am 28.10.2006 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.geizhals.net/eu/a223950.html


----------



## INU-ID (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*

Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage bis die X1950XT wirklich verfügbar ist...

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=gra16_256&sort=artikel&bpmax=&asuch=X1950XT&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+


----------



## ich98 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				INU-ID am 28.10.2006 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage bis die X1950XT wirklich verfügbar ist...
> 
> http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=gra16_256&sort=artikel&bpmax=&asuch=X1950XT&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+



naja, ich wollte dann eh die große 512er und nicht die kleine


----------



## ananas45 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				UrmelMT am 28.10.2006 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt darauf an wo man einkauft ich kenne die Firma Idealo überhaupt nicht
> http://www.geizhals.net/eu/a223951.html
> http://www.geizhals.net/eu/a223950.html



Idealo ist ne Preissuchmaschine und die Karte ist nirgends verfügbar


----------



## D69 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				UrmelMT am 28.10.2006 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> D69 am 28.10.2006 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




www.idealo.de ist eien Preissuchmaschine

Will aber nicht mein ganzen PC über 5 verschiedene Anbierter kaufen wird durch versand dann auch teurere. Mindfactory macht eig sehr gute Preise


----------



## INU-ID (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				D69 am 28.10.2006 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Will aber nicht mein ganzen PC über 5 verschiedene Anbierter kaufen wird durch versand dann auch teurere. Mindfactory macht eig sehr gute Preise


Dann frag doch einfach mal nach wann die eine X1950XT bekommen...


			
				ich98 am 28.10.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ich wollte dann eh die große 512er und nicht die kleine


Hm, ich weiß gar net obs überhaupt ne XT mit 512MB geben wird...


----------



## INU-ID (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*

*lösch-mich*


----------



## ich98 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				INU-ID am 28.10.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ich weiß gar net obs überhaupt ne XT mit 512MB geben wird...



nich? Gibts aber eine X1950XT*X * 512MB, die ist wieder so schweine teuer.


----------



## ananas45 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				ich98 am 28.10.2006 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 28.10.2006 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist doch piepe, die 8800GTX fegt doch sowieso alles weg


----------



## ich98 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				ananas45 am 28.10.2006 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch piepe, die 8800GTX fegt doch sowieso alles weg



dumm nur, dass die locker 650€ kostet und ich nur 300€ ausgeben will


----------



## HooKjt (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				ich98 am 28.10.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 28.10.2006 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dumm nur das der R600 die dann auch weg fegt  

ist die x1950xt 256mb jezt schneller als eine 7900gtx ?


----------



## ananas45 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				ich98 am 28.10.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 28.10.2006 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich würd dir in china für 380 kriegen


----------



## HooKjt (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				ananas45 am 28.10.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 28.10.2006 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus 65€ versand


----------



## ananas45 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				HooKjt am 28.10.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 28.10.2006 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich lass die mitbringen


----------



## Hombre3000 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				INU-ID am 28.10.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ich weiß gar net obs überhaupt ne XT mit 512MB geben wird...




Hier:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=JBXS0U&artno=JBXS0U&showTechData=true

aber bissal teuer oO aber mit eigener Wakü für die Graka rofl


----------



## HooKjt (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*

das ist eine xtx


----------



## Mahni (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				HooKjt am 28.10.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist eine xtx




Eine 7900gtx ist schneller als eine Ati x1900xt 256 mb ja.. da man die fehlenden 256 mb im gegensatz zu x1900xt 512 kaum merkt
lohnt sich die x1900xt 256mb schon. ich habe bisher max. verluste von 6-7~ frames gemerkt, in vielen spielen sogar gleichauf oder nur 2-3 verlust.
Ist also mit einer 7900gto vergleichbar.. schneiden meistens ca. gleich ab.. wobei die 7900gto manchmal auch schneller ist und dank 512 mb zukunftssicherer. 
die 7900gtx lohnt sich vom P/L Verhältnis her nicht.


----------



## HooKjt (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*

es ging aber um die x1950xt


----------



## D69 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				HooKjt am 28.10.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> es ging aber um die x1950xt



Eig ging es um Eine Karte für mich für 250€ ca

Also das heißt ich soll auf die X1950XT warten...


----------



## Ein-Mensch (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				HooKjt am 28.10.2006 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 28.10.2006 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woher weistn das? quelle?  
meines wissens gibts noch keine specs zum R600 zumindest keine die bestätigt wurden.

ich würde atm auch zur 7900GTO greifen wenn du noch eine bekommen kannst. die laufen aus. ansonsten würde ich zur X1900XT greifen ob nun 512 oder 256 mb sei dir überlassen. meiner einschätzung nach wird man die 512mb in nem jahr durch aus im vergleich zu 256mb bemerken.

edit: ne vertan statt der X1900XT die X19*5*0XT


----------



## D69 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*

Hat wer Benchmarks um zu vergleichen???


----------



## ananas45 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				D69 am 29.10.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat wer Benchmarks um zu vergleichen???


wenn man nirgends die karte bekommt gibts auch keine benchmarks


----------



## D69 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				ananas45 am 29.10.2006 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> D69 am 29.10.2006 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder soll ich mit den kauf meiner Karte noch warten? Wenn ja wie lang


----------



## HooKjt (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*

bis 2010 und dann frag nochmal 

es kommen immer neue sachen und es lohnt sich nur jezt zu warten wenn du die dann auch sofort kaufst sonnst kommen ja wider die neuen und dann wider und wider und wider ...


ich würde aber bis zum 08.11 warten und dann die gts kaufen 100€ mehr oder weniger


----------



## D69 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*

http://www.mindfactory.de/cgi-bin/MindStore.storefront/DE/Product/0023202?pid=idealo

Was sagt ihr zu der? besser als eine ATI X1950XT?


----------



## HooKjt (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*

nicht mal ansatzweise

da ist ein x1950pro besser die liegt knap unter gtx und kostet nur 170€


----------



## D69 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*



			
				HooKjt am 30.10.2006 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht mal ansatzweise
> 
> da ist ein x1950pro besser die liegt knap unter gtx und kostet nur 170€



aha da zeig mir mal links dazu


----------



## HooKjt (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Grafikkarte für ca 250€*

mit 256mb ab 174€ und mit 512mb ab 204€ 
http://www.geizhals.net/eu/?fs=x1950pro&x=0&y=0&in=

benchs gibt es noch keine kommen aber diese woche


----------

